# Rachmaninov plays Rachmaninov



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

Does anyone else have problems with the length of the 4th concerto, 1st movement? 

Somehow I don't think it's only 1:38 minutes long  

It could just be iTunes didn't load it correctly


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

my version of laudate dominum by mozart says it's 17 minutes long. it's only about 5. i'm too lazy to watch the bar move through he song to see where it jumps, though


----------



## CampOfTheSaints (Dec 11, 2007)

I just buy CD's so I never worry about it. 

With a CD, I get what I pay for, or I return it.


----------



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

I have the CD too, I just put it on iTunes


----------

